# The Definitive Guide to using a "Smartphone as a key"



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

(sorry for reposting this in a new thread, but don't want this to get lost for new owners)
*Experiment #1: Samsung Galaxy S7 edge (my daily wireless phone)*
Tesla App already installed and vehicles loaded into app.
Set to Airplane mode. This kills WiFi, Cellular, and BT.
While in Airplane mode, turned BT back on.
Result: All controls (lock/unlock, frunk and trunk) work while in proximity to the vehicle.
*Experiment #2: Samsung Galaxy S7 edge. Rebooted phone while in airplane mode.*
Opened Tesla app (of course, it says "check internet connection"). Cellular off, WiFi off, BT On.
Approach the vehicle.
Result: All controls (lock/unlock, frunk and trunk) work while in proximity to the vehicle.
*Experiment #3: Verizon prepay Moto G Play (no account on Verizon, was used as an emergency phone for a 2016)*
Used WiFi to go to Play Store, downloaded Tesla App.
While on WiFi, log into the app with Tesla credentials. Vehicles appear on app.
Turn off WiFi. (There is no cellular service on this phone!)
BT on.
App says "Set up phone to act as key? Have your keycard and go to the car." (paraphrasing)
Went to car. Followed app prompts.
Phone key success.
Result: All controls (lock/unlock, frunk and trunk) work while in proximity to the vehicle.

CONCLUSION: You DON'T NEED A CELL CONNECTION, OR EVEN A PHONE THAT HAS A WIRELESS ACCOUNT to use the phone as a "key."

However, if you want to use all the features of the app like climate and charging control, you (and the M3) must be in WiFi or Cellular coverage area.

Another caveat after playing with my junk pile of old phones. Android 4.3 phones (Galaxy S3) will NOT work because you won't find the Tesla app in the Android Play Store (which filters apps not compatible with the device you're on). Clearly, your phone can't be backlevel by more than a couple of major releases.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Wait... did you hard close the app and/or log out of the app in any of those tests though?


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wait... did you hard close the app and/or log out of the app in any of those tests though?


Powering down the phone and bringing it back up isn't a hard close?
Obviously, after rebooting the phone, the app is not running. I have to open it.

But yes, SIGNING OUT REMOVES ALL VEHICLE DATA FROM THE PHONE. Don't do that!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> Powering down the phone and bringing it back up isn't a hard close?


Of course it is, but you never mentioned doing that in your post.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Of course it is, but you never mentioned doing that in your post.


This


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2018)

rxlawdude said:


> Powering down the phone and bringing it back up isn't a hard close?
> Obviously, after rebooting the phone, the app is not running. I have to open it.


Well, the service might run all the time. It's like Messenger app. You can close everything but notifications just come again.

Uninstalling (or disabling) app will have definite answer. Either Tesla app service is required or just BT pairing is enough.


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Of course it is, but you never mentioned doing that in your post.


Sure he did:



rxlawdude said:


> Experiment #2: Samsung Galaxy S7 edge. *Rebooted phone while in airplane mode*.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

telero said:


> Sure he did:


I have once again failed at reading comprehension. Thank you.


----------



## actong (Aug 27, 2017)

But the very next line was



rxlawdude said:


> Opened Tesla app (of course, it says "check internet connection"). Cellular off, WiFi off, BT On.


So I don't think that answers the question about hard closing the app.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> I have once again failed at reading comprehension. Thank you.





actong said:


> But the very next line was
> 
> So I don't think that answers the question about hard closing the app.


Why don't you provide specifics as to exactly what you mean? I contend powering the phone off and back on kills any active programs.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I agree with @arnis : If you delete the app after successfully using it as a key, can you still unlock with Bluetooth? It should still be paired with the phone.
This would confirm whether the car actually needs to communicate with the app and its account data each time, or if once authenticated the car only needs to pair with a validated phone.


----------



## KGTES (Sep 26, 2017)

We are an Android household (Pixel) and this is a great test, thanks @rxlawdude!
I already knew that ONLY BT is required (in theory) for lock/unlock, but this is a practical real life confirmation!


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I agree with @arnis : If you delete the app after successfully using it as a key, can you still unlock with Bluetooth? It should still be paired with the phone.
> This would confirm whether the car actually needs to communicate with the app and its account data each time, or if once authenticated the car only needs to pair with a validated phone.


If you delete and reinstall the app and don't sign in, you will NOT be able to unlock.

You must have BT and the app with your car showing (meaning at least one connection to the Tesla mothership when signing in once with WiFi).

I believe Tesla has documented that signing out or uninstalling the app breaks the key function. That makes sense from a security standpoint.


----------



## actong (Aug 27, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Why don't you provide specifics as to exactly what you mean? I contend powering the phone off and back on kills any active programs.


Yes, but if you open the app again after rebooting, which seems to be what experiment#2 is implying, then the app is running again. Maybe I'm misunderstanding things, but I thought one of the questions was whether the car would unlock if the app wasn't running.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2018)

Do the test again. But before approaching, disable temporarily Tesla app (do not log out, do not uninstall).


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

actong said:


> Yes, but if you open the app again after rebooting, which seems to be what experiment#2 is implying, then the app is running again. Maybe I'm misunderstanding things, but I thought one of the questions was whether the car would unlock if the app wasn't running.


The answer is that without the app running, it will not work. Evidence: if app is "pointing" to my MS, the M3 does not wake up and does not unlock but the app is running! Similarly, if the app is not running (such as immediately upon reboot) the M3 will not respond.

And if you think about it, that's good security. Otherwise, there would not be a way for the M3 to "forget" a device you sell or give away.

So "key" = Tesla App running AND Tesla App "pointing to the M3 on screen," AND Bluetooth enabled.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

arnis said:


> Do the test again. But before approaching, disable temporarily Tesla app (do not log out, do not uninstall).


I don't believe you can "turn off" non-bundled apps. Your example is a built-in, bundled feature of Android, which cannot be uninstalled. Customer added apps such as the Tesla app will allow you to Force Stop or Uninstall. At least with Samsung Galaxy phones.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> Otherwise, there would not be a way for the M3 to "forget" a device you sell or give away.


Usually when I pair a phone with my car using bluetooth, the car provides a way to unpair the device.
Does the Model 3 not provide this too?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

If it doesn't, it will. Stolen/lost device.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> Usually when I pair a phone with my car using bluetooth, the car provides a way to unpair the device.
> Does the Model 3 not provide this too?


Unpairing occurs when you delete the Tesla app, or sign out of the app.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Unpairing occurs when you delete the Tesla app, or sign out of the app.


So remote wipe your phone ASAP if it's lost!!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Or make sure your phone requires a fingerprint, face or strong password. Good practice anyway.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

For those who were wondering about what happens when BT is off, have a gander at the screen shot.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So remote wipe your phone ASAP if it's lost!!


Would be good too if you could delete phone access from the Tesla Account.

Right now we have two phones paired to the car, but no way to verify what those phones are unless we are in the car and looking at the BT menu. Would like a list of the "authorized phones" on the website for this reason.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Maevra said:


> Right now we have two phones paired to the car, but no way to verify what those phones are unless we are in the car and looking at the BT menu.


But, does that in-car BT menu allow you to unpair a phone?


----------



## actong (Aug 27, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> The answer is that without the app running, it will not work. Evidence: if app is "pointing" to my MS, the M3 does not wake up and does not unlock but the app is running! Similarly, if the app is not running (such as immediately upon reboot) the M3 will not respond.


Thanks for clarifying. Might be a bit frustrating if the phone decides to close the Tesla app running in the background (in the course of using the phone for other things) and have it be hit-or-miss whether the car unlocks when you walk up to it.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

garsh said:


> But, does that in-car BT menu allow you to unpair a phone?


In-car menu just allows you to unpair the phone for media/call input, but I can still use it to unlock/operate the car remotely. You have to delete the app to completely unpair the phone.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Maevra said:


> In-car menu just allows you to unpair the phone for media/call input, but I can still use it to unlock/operate the car remotely. You have to delete the app to completely unpair the phone.


Not completely true. Just signing out on the app deletes all vehicle information stored on the device, including acting as a key.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Not completely true. Just signing out on the app deletes all vehicle information stored on the device, including acting as a key.


Oh good to know! Thanks for that info!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Good info on here! Surprisingly this is the first time I've seen this thread. I know Ben from Teslanomics has complained that his android phone hasn't really worked well to lock/unlock the car doors as he approaches. Are any of you having this similar problem? I'm hoping if this is still a problem, it'll get resolved by the time I get my car.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> Good info on here! Surprisingly this is the first time I've seen this thread. I know Ben from Teslanomics has complained that his android phone hasn't really worked well to lock/unlock the car doors as he approaches. Are any of you having this similar problem? I'm hoping if this is still a problem, it'll get resolved by the time I get my car.


I can't speak to Android, but speaking for iPhone X as my primary key. In 4 weeks, I have used my backup keycard only once. Generally speaking the doors unlock on approach most of the time. Some times the car stays sleeping a little while longer and my hand is nearing the door handle when it unlocks just in time. Only sometimes have I had to wait longer.

Overall I'm very satisfied with the phone as a key and I realize it's going to get better.

Also, my phone is a fixture in my hand. I hate to admit that, but the addiction is real. You can always unlock on approach from the app as well!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

It wasn't working with the BlackBerry Sideload of the Tesla App on my old Blackberry...

However, I'm also carrying an iPhone 6 and just swapped the BlackBerry for a Pixel (v1 not 2) as I don't need the "latest and greatest" with phones... 

That being said, the iPhones that my wife and I trigger a lot of the behavior that I shared earlier. The Pixel works fine. But I've already turned off walk up unlock.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Also, my phone is a fixture in my hand. I hate to admit that, but the addiction is real.


Right there with you. 

Thanks for the info! Your experience sounds very similar to my home door lock. Except on my front door lock I have to touch the deadbolt for it to unlock. Probably once a month the door doesn't unlock right away. Seems like something I could live with, but hopefully I'll never have to pull my keycard out.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> Right there with you.
> 
> Thanks for the info! Your experience sounds very similar to my home door lock. Except on my front door lock I have to touch the deadbolt for it to unlock. Probably once a month the door doesn't unlock right away. Seems like something I could live with, but hopefully I'll never have to pull my keycard out.


Odds are you won't use the keycard ever, but you should still have it as a failsafe. It's the size of a credit card, but thinner. It fit right in my wallet without removing a card.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Odds are you won't use the keycard ever, but you should still have it as a failsafe. It's the size of a credit card, but thinner. It fit right in my wallet without removing a card.


That's my hope! I just hope they've worked out all the android bugs. I'm absolutely going to carry my backup card in my wallet. I'm happy to hear that the card is actually thinner than a credit card! I always imagined that it was the same thickness as a credit card.


----------



## Roger Bohl (Feb 6, 2018)

Until last week "Phone as Key" was not operating (iPhone 8). With Tesla software update, correct operation restored.


----------



## Roger Bohl (Feb 6, 2018)

New problem. We live in a condo, on first floor, with the shared garage on ground floor. How can we be sure that the car does not sense the proximity of the phone just 14' above it, and unlock. We'd like to be able to lock the car while in the shared garage.


----------



## gregincal (Sep 30, 2017)

Roger Bohl said:


> New problem. We live in a condo, on first floor, with the shared garage on ground floor. How can we be sure that the car does not sense the proximity of the phone just 14' above it, and unlock. We'd like to be able to lock the car while in the shared garage.


You can check on the phone to see if it happens.


----------



## Roger Bohl (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes it was happening. Local service center suggested disabling "walk-up unlock" under Locks, Settings (button). I works fine! Car can still be unlocked upon approach from Tesla App. or with plastic key card.

My wife likes the idea of *not *having the car unlock automatically while we are still more than 20 feet away, in "sketchy" (perceived to be unsafe) areas of San Francisco.


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

If I understand correctly, you shouldn't even have to use the app or card to unlock with "walk-up unlock" off. As long as your phone is within range and connected, with "walk-up unlock" off you should be able to grab the door handle and it will unlock at that time.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Roger Bohl said:


> New problem. We live in a condo, on first floor, with the shared garage on ground floor. How can we be sure that the car does not sense the proximity of the phone just 14' above it, and unlock. We'd like to be able to lock the car while in the shared garage.


There are two "modes" when the car is "connected" (per the app). The first mode wakes the car up, but it remains locked. This mode works for longer distances (e.g., 10-40 feet from the car). The second mode is when you are immediately proximate to the car. That's when the magic (unlocking) occurs.

You might have your spouse/SO run down to the car while you have the phone (displaying the app) in your condo.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> There are two "modes" when the car is "connected" (per the app). The first mode wakes the car up, but it remains locked. This mode works for longer distances (e.g., 10-40 feet from the car). The second mode is when you are immediately proximate to the car. That's when the magic (unlocking) occurs.


Hmmm. As someone whose phone is often within 10-20 feet of where my car is parked at home, I'm wondering whether the car will always be in an "awake" state (per the "first mode") and therefore experience a heightened rate of vampire drain...?


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Hmmm. As someone whose phone is often within 10-20 feet of where my car is parked at home, I'm wondering whether the car will always be in an "awake" state (per the "first mode") and therefore experience a heightened rate of vampire drain...?


That I'm not sure of, but in our home, the garage is close enough that the 3 connects, and I have not seen any unusual discharge. But we share one EVSE (Clipper Creek 32A with the Tesla J-1772 adapter) between the two cars, and there are sometimes days between charges on the 3. (The S gets at least 100 miles 5 days a week, the 3 is on a more sporadic schedule.)

The ideal world, of course, is having your M3 connected to shore power when it's in your garage, as then vampire drain is obviated. (As to your electric bill? Probably less than 2 kWh/day topping off any vampire drain.)


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

The car is at the detail shop for few days getting Xpel PPF and Cquartz ceramic. I checked my app a few times just to check mileage and location and everything worked fine until now. Now the app wont open and I get an error message "phone key connection error" has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ken Voss said:


> The car is at the detail shop for few days getting Xpel PPF and Cquartz ceramic. I checked my app a few times just to check mileage and location and everything worked fine until now. Now the app wont open and I get an error message "phone key connection error" has anyone else had this issue?


Outside of the day that Tesla was mostly down, I haven't had any issues with the app. That error is strange, because you're not using the phone key.


----------



## Gary Macdonald (Apr 20, 2016)

New question. I don’t know if this been asked elsewhere. 

I just received my VIN#, I was told to download the Tesla app by a sales person at the Oakville store. Done. It’s an iPhone. 

I entered my email and password and a warning comes up that says no products are registered to my account. No options are given to register the car or other products. 

How do I register this VIN to my account?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Gary Macdonald said:


> New question. I don't know if this been asked elsewhere.
> 
> I just received my VIN#, I was told to download the Tesla app by a sales person at the Oakville store. Done. It's an iPhone.
> 
> ...


The app won't work until delivery.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The app won't work until delivery.


Or more accurately, they will associate that vehicle with your account at pickup...

If you were to pick up an S,X, or Powerwall before your 3. That will show up on the app.


----------



## Gary Macdonald (Apr 20, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Or more accurately, they will associate that vehicle with your account at pickup...
> 
> If you were to pick up an S,X, or Powerwall before your 3. That will show up on the app.


Well, not much chance of any of those happening before Darth Tesla arrives.

Thanks.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Phone Key function to be enabled for Model S/X in the future.

https://electrek.co/2018/05/10/tesla-model-s-model-x-keyless-phone-entry-like-model-3/

Honestly, I don't want it. I like the keyfob and the phone key seems buggy. I wish Tesla would have a keyfob for the Model 3.

I wonder how the phone key would work with the self-presenting door in the Model X. I love that feature and not sure that the phone key has the same geolocation functionality that the keyfob has.

@TrevP : Do you use the self presenting door on your X?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Phone Key function to be enabled for Model S/X in the future.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/05/10/tesla-model-s-model-x-keyless-phone-entry-like-model-3/
> 
> ...


iOS side the phone key has been perfect of late!


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> iOS side the phone key has been perfect of late!


The bigger problem is Android which I have. With the many brands and hundreds of phone models and open app environment, compatibility for android app developers is a nightmare. For critical things like reliable access to your car, I'm not optimistic that Tesla can easily make a stable android app across all phones.


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

Good info in this thread, but it seems like there is still an unanswered question (stuff like this gets my OCD engineer brain really going...).

I would expect that if you shut down the phone and turn it back on without opening the Tesla app, that the phone key would still work (as the app would be launched in the background automatically when the bluetooth connection was established). Anyone able to test this?

On iOS at least, the phone has to be capable of launching the app in the background when connecting to the car because it's impossible to force an app to stay running. The only question is if this persists after shutting down the phone (I'm guessing it does) or if the user has to open the app manually to re-setup.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I carry both a Pixel and iPhone 6, the 3 gets confused. The iPhone 6 seems to connect more often.

I still prefer the key fob for the Model S.


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

rxlawdude said:


> There are two "modes" when the car is "connected" (per the app). The first mode wakes the car up, but it remains locked. This mode works for longer distances (e.g., 10-40 feet from the car). The second mode is when you are immediately proximate to the car. That's when the magic (unlocking) occurs.


Where did you source this info? I'd like to learn some more details and don't see it in the owners manual and not sure where to look

e.g. When i get out of the car and walk away, can someone open the door behind me (while i'm <30' away)? Can they start the car? What happens if they do and drive away (it's silent, right!!) but i have the key? I feel like there are valid use cases here, albeit rare, that could happen.... Agree?


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

MrMatt said:


> Where did you source this info? I'd like to learn some more details and don't see it in the owners manual and not sure where to look
> 
> e.g. When i get out of the car and walk away, can someone open the door behind me (while i'm <30' away)? Can they start the car? What happens if they do and drive away (it's silent, right!!) but i have the key? I feel like there are valid use cases here, albeit rare, that could happen.... Agree?


Based on observation - My home office is about 20 feet (and two walls) from the garage. If I look at the app, it shows the Vehicle Key status as "connected," but if I go to the car (leaving the phone in the office), it is locked up nice and tight. It appears you need to be much closer before actual unlocking occurs.


----------

